# Current Value of 22lr ammo



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone know what 22lr is going for these days? Got a surplus and may want to sell some of it?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

7-10 cents a round....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

*But thats the thing, some people have so much now, no-one is really buying it... All that buying it off the shelf deal as soon as it came available has slowed down.*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You will never know what the value of it is.
Unless you list it and sell it.

Like the housing market after Ivan.
People heard stories of giant profits being made and so those that really did not want to sell listed for what would make them very very happy.
If it sold.
And thus the market had a huge flood of listings for years.

I hope those that bought to hoard and thus drive the market up will be sitting on their assets a long time.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bulk or match ammo?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on what it is
I just bought CCI MiniMag HP for $9.99 per 100, so .10 each
Also bought American Eagle for $34.99 per 400, so less than .09 each


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*.22lr*



wld1985 said:


> *But thats the thing, some people have so much now, no-one is really buying it... All that buying it off the shelf deal as soon as it came available has slowed down.*


Sounds good, but doesn't explain why there is none on the shelf. I go to usual places and there's nothing there. Can go some places and find .10-.11/ round, but not cheaper. Ain't like it was.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been buying ammo here

http://ammoseek.com/ammo/22lr


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Sounds good, but doesn't explain why there is none on the shelf. I go to usual places and there's nothing there. Can go some places and find .10-.11/ round, but not cheaper. Ain't like it was.


 Ive heard its been at academy and walmart longer then just 10mins on the shelf now, It will actually sit for about 24hours till sold out.. I no longer own a .22lr but do still own around 900rounds... Do I need it, Nope.. But when someone is looking for some it will sell..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought 400 rounds cause that's all they had and it was $40...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought 4 bricks of federal for $19.99 each and a rem golden bucket 1500rd for $49.99 during the christmas sales.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you guys! This gives me a place to start.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

For me personally, the threshold for .22 is about 5-6 cents per round. Anyone who already has a few would probably balk at the 7 cent and higher ammo, especially for the 500 and larger bricks. Remember before the panic started driving the prices higher, 550s sat on the shelf all day for 15.97. Six months later for no aparent reason they went to 19.97, then 22.97. Then the panic of 2012. Now ammo prices are leveling with some prices falling. Hopefully we'll get back to some sense of normal soon. They may not get back to 2011 pricing as there are a lot of new .22 platforms out there, but hopefully the false demand is starting to dwindle.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have about two bricks, nothing fancy, just cheapo stuff. I will not sale any but if there is a kid or father/grandfather of a kid who needs 50 or so to go kill squirrels or whatever, hit me up and I will hook you up. No grown folks without kids in mind please, it's all about the kids.

Baker, Florida


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I bought 4 bricks of federal for $19.99 each and a rem golden bucket 1500rd for $49.99 during the christmas sales.


Heck of a buy on these, rem golden bucket 1500rd for $49.99 during the christmas sales, where did you buy them for that price?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with VA Boy. 5 cents a round from a store. Less from individual.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

7-10 cents per rd, a fair part of the cost is for shipping, I have found a couple of bricks for 30ish but add another 10- 15 for shipping and up it goes. Seems a bit higher now after Christmas than before but it's out there? If you figure 4.00 a box for reg 22 you would be in the ballpark


----------

